# Account being logged out



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm getting logged out of the forum, despite checking the "remember me" tick box.

This used to happen last xmas as well - xmas spirit perhaps? :roll:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

It's most likely to be a browser cookie problem, as it's a cookie that allows this function to work.

Try deleting the cookies in your web browser (it's a button in the 'temporary internet files' section in 'internet options' in IE). Log in again, tick the 'remember me' box, then close and re-open your browser and come back to the site to test.


----------

